# Amp Tech in Quebec



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

The tech I have used since moving here seems to be MIA. Does anyone know of a good amp tech (close to Sherbrooke) who can speak English? Mon francais est encore terrible, mais je essaie.

I don't want to risk some Kijjiji hack who will butcher my amp.

TG


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I'll check with John Mason - he'd know.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

John is the guy who led me to the tech I have been using. 

TG


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

TG, I'd absolutely recommend Rick Onslow. He's very professional and a great guy to chat with. He's in Montreal.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Probably one of the best in Montreal is Michel (aka Amptek) @ 514-712-6656

http://amptek.weebly.com/


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

JF From JFL Amplification 

He built the amp of Stephane Dufour
and Steve Hill and many others .

He's a good friend of Electronic Engineer Guru Chris Merren
and Chris is his Mentor !

Awesome person !!

JF
(450) 424-9914 home phone
(514) 679-5523 cell phone


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for the recommendations guys. I have confirmed that the tech I have used since moving to QC is no longer working on amps. So, I will need to find somebody new for sure.

TG


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

JF wired all my amp posted here on post 15

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...hall-JTM45-Clone-Heaven/page2&highlight=Jtm45


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

That does look neat and tidy! Where is he located? How is his English?

TG



Louis said:


> JF wired all my amp posted here on post 15
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...hall-JTM45-Clone-Heaven/page2&highlight=Jtm45


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I have talked to two guys mentioned above and there is quite a difference in hourly rates: $75 vs $30 an hour!

Both were very prompt in responding to my online queries so that is a good sign!

TG


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Have heard bad stuff (relatively) about 2 techs mentioned in this thread (won't say who in public conversation)

Never heard or read any bad comment about Amptek
The guy's rates are cheap, he's quite fast, knows his stuff and is a nice guy on top of that


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> That does look neat and tidy! Where is he located? How is his English?
> 
> TG


He's near Montreal maybe half hour ,
and yes he speaks very good English 

Sorry for the late reply btw


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Forget to Tell you about Ted Stevenson 
from PWE in Montreal, this guy is awesome !

Is amp are too !


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Hi, just to add to this thread, i have had a strange trouble with my TopHat ClubRoyale and i brought it to Michel(Aka Amptek) , he kept it for about two weeks and it was supposed to be fixed after that, but i've found out that the amp's bad behaviour started back during a live situation and i brought it back to Michel saying that when the amp is played at mid to high settings with a percussive strumming, it seems to shut off for a second again as it was the symptoms first, but i've found out there that Michel is a really good guy and that he really knows his tech theory, but he don't really plays guitar enough to find out the problem as he couldn't play enough to experience the trouble like me so i took it from him and contacted Ted Stevenson and he accepted to take a look at my amp! My amp is still at Ted's place since December and Ted told me that it should ready soon....I can't wait to have my amp back and playing it as i really miss it!


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

R


corailz said:


> Hi, just to add to this thread, i have had a strange trouble with my TopHat ClubRoyale and i brought it to Michel(Aka Amptek) , he kept it for about two weeks and it was supposed to be fixed after that, but i've found out that the amp's bad behaviour started back during a live situation and i brought it back to Michel saying that when the amp is played at mid to high settings with a percussive strumming, it seems to shut off for a second again as it was the symptoms first, but i've found out there that Michel is a really good guy and that he really knows his tech theory, but he don't really plays guitar enough to find out the problem as he couldn't play enough to experience the trouble like me so i took it from him and contacted Ted Stevenson and he accepted to take a look at my amp! My amp is still at Ted's place since December and Ted told me that it should ready soon....I can't wait to have my amp back and playing it as i really miss it!


True !!

I don't understand why Ted has your amp since december though ?


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Four months to fix an amp? I had a guitar tech like that. He would keep my guitars for a month to do a basic tune up. I learned to do it myself and it wasn't difficult. Unfortunately, amps are more complicated (and dangerous) so I'm not going there.

My only experience with a Montreal amp tech was with Rick Onslow. He did a good job for a reasonable price and quick turnaround. That was about five years ago, however.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

pattste said:


> Four months to fix an amp? I had a guitar tech like that. He would keep my guitars for a month to do a basic tune up. I learned to do it myself and it wasn't difficult. Unfortunately, amps are more complicated (and dangerous) so I'm not going there.
> 
> My only experience with a Montreal amp tech was with Rick Onslow. He did a good job for a reasonable price and quick turnaround. That was about five years ago, however.


I am surprised about the four months time cause normaly,
Ted fix amps within a week or two and is an awesome tech also !


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Louis said:


> I am surprised about the four months time cause normaly,
> Ted fix amps within a week or two and is an awesome tech also !


As Ted told me, he normaly don't do anybody's amp, especially if it's not a PWE, but as i know someone that own a PWE and tells me so much good things about Ted that he accepted to fix it between building his amps and guitars as he does everything by himself. When i've met him at his shop, it looked to me like a one man show!LOL!

Ted is a really nice man and i've never heard a single bad thing about him, so i have hope that my amp will be perfect and finally fixed when i'll have it back as i already invested alot with no results , i'm ready to wait for true results!

I'm not bashing against Michel(Amptek) , i can insure everybody that this guy really knows is stuff for mods or standard maintenance , but for the same problem, he wasn't able to find the real problem in my amp after two times!


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

corailz said:


> As Ted told me, he normaly don't do anybody's amp, especially if it's not a PWE, but as i know someone that own a PWE and tells me so much good things about Ted that he accepted to fix it between building his amps and guitars as he does everything by himself. When i've met him at his shop, it looked to me like a one man show!LOL!
> 
> Ted is a really nice man and i've never heard a single bad thing about him, so i have hope that my amp will be perfect and finally fixed when i'll have it back as i already invested alot with no results , i'm ready to wait for true results!
> 
> I'm not bashing against Michel(Amptek) , i can insure everybody that this guy really knows is stuff for mods or standard maintenance , but for the same problem, he wasn't able to find the real problem in my amp after two times!


No worries !!!

Both Ted and Mike are good but your right about
having a musician ear helps to build and find audible issues


----------



## rickster (Nov 9, 2021)

pattste said:


> Four months to fix an amp? I had a guitar tech like that. He would keep my guitars for a month to do a basic tune up. I learned to do it myself and it wasn't difficult. Unfortunately, amps are more complicated (and dangerous) so I'm not going there.
> 
> My only experience with a Montreal amp tech was with Rick Onslow. He did a good job for a reasonable price and quick turnaround. That was about five years ago, however.


Rick is still in business , he's alright , real old time amp guru,very understanding guy , in the Montreal Plateau Mont-Royal.


----------

